# Oracle Touch 22g basket is in reality an 18g one



## oracleuser (Sep 26, 2018)

Many people say "With the Oracle, stick with the default basket because the Oracle overdoses other baskets". Well, it's only half true, fact is: In default settings it overfills EVERYTHING.

I got an "IMS 12-18g" basket today and i compared to the default 22g of the oracle and what did i see? When you fill them up, the IMS takes the the same amount of coffee than the Oracle one.


----------

